# Disk error occured



## nmhennessy27 (Feb 7, 2009)

im not really sure if this thread belong on this board or not because im not sure whats wrong.

i just bought a new case and got everything set up in it, but when i try to boot up my comp, it says a disk error occurred press ctrl+alt+del to restart. thats pretty much all the info on it i can give you because im not too sure whats wrong with it. i think that i set everything up correctly, but i could be wrong.

any help would be appreciated.

thanks in advance

nick


----------



## nmhennessy27 (Feb 7, 2009)

oh also i had a disk drive thats kinda broken so im getting a new one but dont have it yet so i left it out, and i dont want my floppy drive anymore so i left that out too.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Your gonna want to direct your concerns regarding your system to Hard Drive Support.

Jones


----------

